# Tip Jar?



## Brady

I'm considering experimenting with a tip jar/tip box on the center console of my car. A sign on it would explain that UberX does not include a tip to the driver and that tips are used to pay for bottled water, candy/mints and Spotify premium. Have you experimented with something like this? If so, how has it affected your overall tip receipts and rating? Over the past month, 17% of my rides have included a tip at an average amount of $3.40 per tip. My hope is to double the number of rides tipping to 1 out of 3.


----------



## Actionjax

Good luck with that. All it takes is one Pax complaint and Uber will deactivate you.


----------



## DjTim

You may want to read this thread before making a decision. As an independent contractor, you can almost do anything - as long as it's not against the contract that you signed.


----------



## Actionjax

DjTim said:


> You may want to read this thread before making a decision. As an independent contractor, you can almost do anything - as long as it's not against the contract that you signed.


I would suggest you read it from the Uber Site

https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/202290128-Do-I-have-to-tip-my-driver-

If you fail to provide the services described by Uber to the customer they can deactivate you. That's just logic. They have an brand they want to deliver with consistency. Deviate from that and you will see what happens. You may be a contractor...but you are also disposable.


----------



## DjTim

Actionjax said:


> I would suggest you read it from the Uber Site
> 
> https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/202290128-Do-I-have-to-tip-my-driver-
> 
> If you fail to provide the services described by Uber to the customer they can deactivate you. That's just logic. They have an brand they want to deliver with consistency. Deviate from that and you will see what happens. You may be a contractor...but you are also disposable.


I'm not sure if you meant to quote me or to reply to the OP. I was just pointing the OP to an on-going discussion about tipping and drivers. I understand the contract and rules that we are under. I also know that we can be deactivated for literally anything.


----------



## Actionjax

DjTim said:


> I'm not sure if you meant to quote me or to reply to the OP. I was just pointing the OP to an on-going discussion about tipping and drivers. I understand the contract and rules that we are under. I also know that we can be deactivated for literally anything.


Sorry...thought it was a response to my thread. No worries. At least I cot to put my 2 cents in again. (They call that a tip as well)


----------



## Piotrowski

Believe me I know a lot about this subject as the idea of tip jars was a hotly debated one when I was in the franchise, as their rules outright prohibited them. It went on to be debated intensely with a lot of it being focused on what the public thinks of them. The short end of it is, the divide is big, people either think they are fine and like the option of being able to tip, or they hate hate hate them. I think if you get one of those haters of them, they would ***** about it to Uber. If they would deactivate you for it, it probably would not be for having it, it would because of the complaints. In the end, knowing what I know, I wouldn't personally do it. BTW, when we won that battle, and they decided to let us have them, the results were piss poor. It was depressing how little tips the various stores got most days.

The bottom line is, hands down if Uber were to ask me anything about this, this is what I would say. In their marketing message they need to promote that with Uber it's better service, with better drivers, cleaners cars, etc, but without the "hidden costs" of taxis. That way they wold justify the ever so slightly higher rate they could constantly charge, instead of trying to undercut the cost of a cab. Trying to win this game on price is stupid. On the upside, I honestly think they will figure that out.


----------



## iumichael

I think the general consensus is we cannot ask for/solicit tips from passengers. I don't see anything wrong with a sign posting some Uber educational information. UBER FAQ's "Q: Do UberX fares include a tip? A: Drivers receive 80% of the fare, but this is based on mileage and time charges. No gratuity is included in the fare." or "Q: How can I tip my UberX driver? A: Unfortunately there is no option to add a tip for your driver in the app when using UberX. Gratuities are not included in an UberX fare, but if you wish to tip your driver in cash, it is very much appreciated." 

Might be wise to add in some other FAQ's so it's not all about tipping, but I see no harm in this approach.


----------



## iumichael

Oh, and after my recent onslaught of $2-$3 trips, if one day I make a sign like this and get deactivated for it... that would probably be the best tip I'll ever receive.


----------



## DjTim

Actionjax said:


> Sorry...thought it was a response to my thread. No worries. At least I cot to put my 2 cents in again. (They call that a tip as well)


No worries. I think the site gets goofy when people are replying quickly and quoting.


----------



## Superunknown

I generally find tip jars/boxes tacky, and I would venture to guess that many of my pax would as well. With that in mind, a tip jar/box in your car could increase your tips, but it could also very well adversely affect your ratings. Much like asking a rider for a 5 star rating. My $0.02.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Brady said:


> I'm considering experimenting with a tip jar/tip box on the center console of my car. A sign on it would explain that UberX does not include a tip to the driver and that tips are used to pay for bottled water, candy/mints and Spotify premium. Have you experimented with something like this? If so, how has it affected your overall tip receipts and rating? Over the past month, 17% of my rides have included a tip at an average amount of $3.40 per tip. My hope is to double the number of rides tipping to 1 out of 3.


....your ratings will tank and you will be at high risk of deactivation. All it takes is for 1 pax to take a photo of your jar and/or to make a text complaint when doing your rating.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

iumichael said:


> I think the general consensus is we cannot ask for/solicit tips from passengers. I don't see anything wrong with a sign posting some Uber educational information. UBER FAQ's "Q: Do UberX fares include a tip? A: Drivers receive 80% of the fare, but this is based on mileage and time charges. No gratuity is included in the fare." or "Q: How can I tip my UberX driver? A: Unfortunately there is no option to add a tip for your driver in the app when using UberX. Gratuities are not included in an UberX fare, but if you wish to tip your driver in cash, it is very much appreciated."
> 
> Might be wise to add in some other FAQ's so it's not all about tipping, but I see no harm in this approach.


....many drivers on this forum before you (including me) have contemplated signage similar to that which you propose. Go ahead.....do it......it will make for a VERY short Uber "career".


----------



## Lidman

Have to agree with the rest about the tip jar. If somehow uber would either change their wording to encourage tips or raise the rates. If they don't, then being deactivated would be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Brady

No tip jar/tip box then. That's why I asked. It sounds like the general consensus is that this is a bad idea for a variety of reasons.


----------



## iumichael

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....many drivers on this forum before you (including me) have contemplated signage similar to that which you propose. Go ahead.....do it......it will make for a VERY short Uber "career".


Well, being deactivated from Uber wouldn't be the worst thing in the world honestly. Uber is one of the most morally bankrupt companies in America. Drivers are expendable I know, but to me so is Uber.

Could you tell me or show me some examples of drivers who were deactivated for setting the record straight about fares not including a tip? Asking for/soliciting tips definitely are grounds for deactivation - but I've answered the "are tips included" question from pax many times, and will continue to do so. I just thought a sign might be easier for this and other questions I get sometimes.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

iumichael said:


> Well, being deactivated from Uber wouldn't be the worst thing in the world honestly. Uber is one of the most morally bankrupt companies in America. Drivers are expendable I know, but to me so is Uber.
> 
> Could you tell me or show me some examples of drivers who were deactivated for setting the record straight about fares not including a tip? Asking for/soliciting tips definitely are grounds for deactivation - but I've answered the "are tips included" question from pax many times, and will continue to do so. I just thought a sign might be easier for this and other questions I get sometimes.


I am not going to do your research for you. Read this forum. I actually agree with you in theory. But your intended signage will get you your wish....deactivation.


----------



## iumichael

Jesus Christ you seem like a miserable human being. I do read this forum, nearly every day for a few months now. I even did a few searches on the topic, and read several threads that came up. None seemed to provide any examples relevant to the topic. If you didn't have any facts or examples to share, no problem. I didn't ask you to do any research. I was just asking if you would share what you were basing your assertions on, if they were in fact based on anything. I love internet tough guys, really I do...


----------



## Worcester Sauce

iumichael said:


> Jesus Christ you seem like a miserable human being. I do read this forum, nearly every day for a few months now. I even did a few searches on the topic, and read several threads that came up. None seemed to provide any examples relevant to the topic. If you didn't have any facts or examples to share, no problem. I didn't ask you to do any research. I was just asking if you would share what you were basing your assertions on, if they were in fact based on anything. I love internet tough guys, really I do...


Ah ...thanks. Take no offense, I will make it easier for you. Research MY post on TIPS. I once did a rant about "educating the riders" with laminated signs on the headrests. There were many relevant post by fellow members that followed. Should be easy to find. Let me know if you can't fin it.


----------



## DjTim

iumichael said:


> Jesus Christ you seem like a miserable human being. I do read this forum, nearly every day for a few months now. I even did a few searches on the topic, and read several threads that came up. None seemed to provide any examples relevant to the topic. If you didn't have any facts or examples to share, no problem. I didn't ask you to do any research. I was just asking if you would share what you were basing your assertions on, if they were in fact based on anything. I love internet tough guys, really I do...


There are a few miserable folks here, but that just comes with age and knowledge. I think some of the folks here are really just trying to be good parents and steer people in the right direction. I think it does get a little nauseous when this topic has been really hot here lately - I've commented on this a few times. I've even called someone a prick I think  .


----------



## ValleyKip

I've seen reports elsewhere that a tip jar means instant deactivation.


----------



## PingPong

ValleyKip said:


> I've seen reports elsewhere that a tip jar means instant *GRATIFICATION*.


----------



## RustleWimson

All drivers should unite and have a tip jar in their car- they can't deactivate every driver. It's a slap in the face to explicitly state tipping is not required when performing a service usually deemed tip-able. Even crappy restaurants don't do this to their wait staff.


----------



## EllyUberNJ

iumichael said:


> I think the general consensus is we cannot ask for/solicit tips from passengers. I don't see anything wrong with a sign posting some Uber educational information. UBER FAQ's "Q: Do UberX fares include a tip? A: Drivers receive 80% of the fare, but this is based on mileage and time charges. No gratuity is included in the fare." or "Q: How can I tip my UberX driver? A: Unfortunately there is no option to add a tip for your driver in the app when using UberX. Gratuities are not included in an UberX fare, but if you wish to tip your driver in cash, it is very much appreciated."
> 
> Might be wise to add in some other FAQ's so it's not all about tipping, but I see no harm in this approach.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/faqs-for-riders.10497/#post-130247


----------



## The Geek

Try the psychological approach: https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-official-driver-tag-program-tag-youre-it.11008/


----------



## CowboyMC

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....many drivers on this forum before you (including me) have contemplated signage similar to that which you propose. Go ahead.....do it......it will make for a VERY short Uber "career".


I have had two signs up. One in the front and one in the back. I've had it for about 6 months. No deactivation.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

CowboyMC said:


> I have had two signs up. One in the front and one in the back. I've had it for about 6 months. No deactivation.


......lucky guy (others have not been so fortunate)....I want to go gambling with you!! It is not worth the risk for me. It only takes 1 ****** pax to end an Uber "career". Which, given the latest rate cuts, might not be such a big gamble anyway. Hope your luck holds out.


----------



## CowboyMC

Worcester Sauce said:


> ......lucky guy (others have not been so fortunate)....I want to go gambling with you!! It is not worth the risk for me. It only takes 1 ****** pax to end an Uber "career". Which, given the latest rate cuts, might not be such a big gamble anyway. Hope your luck holds out.


 I not only have signs up but I also educate new and low rated clients about tipping and ratings. So they could complain about that to Uber.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

CowboyMC said:


> I not only have signs up but I also educate new and low rated clients about tipping and ratings. So they could complain about that to Uber.


hope your luck holds (but odds say your on borrowed time with heavy interest)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Worcester Sauce said:


> ......lucky guy (others have not been so fortunate)....I want to go gambling with you!! It is not worth the risk for me. It only takes 1 ****** pax to end an Uber "career". Which, given the latest rate cuts, might not be such a big gamble anyway. Hope your luck holds out.


I was thinking about a notebook on a small clipboard where I make a list of my rides and the miles and total cost and my money and the tips. Could be total BS. But put it on plain sight. After all I'm just keeping track for the IRS. Uber can't ***** about that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I was thinking about a notebook on a small clipboard where I make a list of my rides and the miles and total cost and my money and the tips. Could be total BS. But put it on plain sight. After all I'm just keeping track for the IRS. Uber can't ***** about that.


I was also thinking to go ahead and write something in the small notebook right as the customer is getting in the car and say oh I'm so sorry I forgot to write down my tip from my last passenger and if I don't do it now I'll never remember


----------



## LAuberX

WWDSS?
A tip jar?, not in an Uber car!
For fear of losing a star
Not in a Uber SUV
Unless you only use it to pee
Not in an Uber plus
A pax could throw you under the bus
Not in a Uber XL
No tip required, welcome to Uber hell.


----------



## UberXTampa

Somebody will steal it, put a tiny mouse trap in it.


----------



## DriverG

Your getting it all wrong. While you probably shouldn't put a tip jar in your car asking for tips. I don't think there is anything wrong with putting a donation jar/box to give the Pax the option to thank you for the extras included in the ride like Candy, mints, water, car chargers etc.... This would totaly be optional for the pax. Meaning that you would not be soliciting anything from them. That way you would not be breaking any rules. If the passenger wanted to take all the candy or water and not leave anything then that would perfectly ok. Now if the passenger wanted to give some type of monetary donation amount to help with your expense then that would be ok too.


----------



## CowboyMC

DriverG said:


> Your getting it all wrong. While you probably shouldn't put a tip jar in your car asking for tips. I don't think there is anything wrong with putting a donation jar/box to give the Pax the option to thank you for the extras included in the ride like Candy, mints, water, car chargers etc.... This would totaly be optional for the pax. Meaning that you would not be soliciting anything from them. That way you would not be breaking any rules. If the passenger wanted to take all the candy or water and not leave anything then that would perfectly ok. Now if the passenger wanted to give some type of monetary donation amount to help with your expense then that would be ok too.


I like your creativity but I'll stick with no tip jar but sign saying "tipping is not required but appreciated and customary".


----------



## UberIvan

I 100% garuntee that uber will not deactivate your account for having a tip sign or jar. Remember, you are an independent contractor, not Uber's employee. I can personally show you messages from uber saying that advertising you take tips is fine. These people are wrong and that's what Uber does. They scare people into thinking they can't take tips or advertise they take tips. These people are ridiculous......


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberIvan said:


> I 100% garuntee that uber will not deactivate your account for having a tip sign or jar. Remember, you are an independent contractor, not Uber's employee. I can personally show you messages from uber saying that advertising you take tips is fine. These people are wrong and that's what Uber does. They scare people into thinking they can't take tips or advertise they take tips. These people are ridiculous......


Can you SHOW the messages then, instead if just telling us you CAN?


----------



## Greguzzi

iumichael said:


> Well, being deactivated from Uber wouldn't be the worst thing in the world honestly. Uber is one of the most morally bankrupt companies in America. Drivers are expendable I know, but to me so is Uber.
> 
> Could you tell me or show me some examples of drivers who were deactivated for setting the record straight about fares not including a tip? Asking for/soliciting tips definitely are grounds for deactivation - but I've answered the "are tips included" question from pax many times, and will continue to do so. I just thought a sign might be easier for this and other questions I get sometimes.


This. It's not like you are likely making any money anyways, unless you are ignoring your expenses. Tips aren't really going to change that.


----------



## UberIvan

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Can you SHOW the messages then, instead if just telling us you CAN?


OK for all you scardey cats out there, here it is, the first message is the message I sent them a while back (posing as a person who wanted to become a driver but I had already been driving for a while), twice I might add, and the second the message back from uber. Mind you, nothing in this message mentions anything about not having a tip jar but my message to them CLEARLY mentions tip jars and signs. This blatantly shows that it's not a big deal to them. I know lots of people that do it and its simply because uber doesn't offer a tipping option through the app. They've also done it because of constant rate decreases. If uber wouldn't confuse customers about tipping by saying tipping is not necessary than we wouldn't be having this conversation. People think they aren't supposed to tip, therefore they don't. All you people screaming deactivation are just helping uber scare people into not having tip jars/signs, and that's what Uber wants!! Do you really think at this point that uber cares about what drivers do. They lowered the price in my city down to 65 cents per mile and they will do it in yours!! They clearly don't care about the quality of driver anymore and lowered the prices as a result. That's why I started putting a tip sign in my car because I've got to make it up somewhere.....please don't let uber or these people on here scare you. Do what you need to do to support you and your family. I've got 2 kids and my wife is disabled so I need the flexible schedule, that's the ONLY reason I didn't QUIT uber a month ago. I just hate how they treat their drivers so why should I care about a silly tip sign.


----------



## wk1102

UberIvan said:


> OK for all you scardey cats out there, here it is, the first message is the message I sent them a while back (posing as a person who wanted to become a driver but I had already been driving for a while), twice I might add, and the second the message back from uber. Mind you, nothing in this message mentions anything about not having a tip jar but my message to them CLEARLY mentions tip jars and signs. This blatantly shows that it's not a big deal to them. I know lots of people that do it and its simply because uber doesn't offer a tipping option through the app. They've also done it because of constant rate decreases. If uber wouldn't confuse customers about tipping by saying tipping is not necessary than we wouldn't be having this conversation. People think they aren't supposed to tip, therefore they don't. All you people screaming deactivation are just helping uber scare people into not having tip jars/signs, and that's what Uber wants!! Do you really think at this point that uber cares about what drivers do. They lowered the price in my city down to 65 cents per mile and they will do it in yours!! They clearly don't care about the quality of driver anymore and lowered the prices as a result. That's why I started putting a tip sign in my car because I've got to make it up somewhere.....please don't let uber or these people on here scare you. Do what you need to do to support you and your family. I've got 2 kids and my wife is disabled so I need the flexible schedule, that's the ONLY reason I didn't QUIT uber a month ago. I just hate how they treat their drivers so why should I care about a silly tip sign.


Yeah but... this is most likely coming from someone in the Philippines with little to no understanding of American culture and probably doesn't even know what tipping is. It's a very canned response. I'd be careful.

What I've started doing, is engaging them in conversation and trying to steer it towards them asking me about uber. If I get the chance, or if they ask, I tell them as long as my tips cover my gas I do okay. 
I make sure not to make it seem like I'm fishing for a tip, so far so good. Last Friday night I made 47 in tips. 87 if I count the 40 for driving out to jump start someone.


----------



## LadyCabDriver

I've been reading this tip jar thread closely....I'm thinking about putting a "piggy bank" in my car (or several) in a very visible location. It's not a tip jar, wouldn't have the word "tips" on it, but would be subtly asking for a tip without actually saying it. Do you think that might work? I need this job despite the awful pay rates because I need a flexible weekend job and there isn't much else out there.


----------



## Leftright?

Why should it be up to the driver to provide a tip jar at the risk of deactivation?

Shouldn't it be an option on the app?

These days folks just don't carry cash


----------



## CowboyMC

LadyCabDriver said:


> I've been reading this tip jar thread closely....I'm thinking about putting a "piggy bank" in my car (or several) in a very visible location. It's not a tip jar, wouldn't have the word "tips" on it, but would be subtly asking for a tip without actually saying it. Do you think that might work? I need this job despite the awful pay rates because I need a flexible weekend job and there isn't much else out there.


Put a sign up in your car letting the client know that tipping is customary and appreciated. Forget tip jars.


----------



## LadyCabDriver

I really wish it were an option on the app. With regular rates, even chasing surges, I'm barely making enough to cover car expenses.


----------



## LadyCabDriver

All the Uber drivers of the world unite and demand a tip option on the app!!


----------



## Leftright?

I'm not driving "that brand" 

Why would I support those who oppose me?


----------



## wedeservetips

Court Ruling just came down about 1 week ago stating that Uber cannot deactivate drivers for asking for tips or putting a sign up or communicating a desire for tips in general! Awesome!


----------



## wedeservetips

Uber adamantly refused (for the millionth time) a few days ago, in the news, to add a tip option in the App. They're just not going to do it, because they think it'll hurt profits. Sad but true. However, there is a workaround in the works, an App/Tablet combo called DriverTipper -- currently seeking funding on the crowdfunding site IndieGoGo. Scheduled to be out in a few weeks.


----------



## CowboyMC

wedeservetips said:


> Uber adamantly refused (for the millionth time) a few days ago, in the news, to add a tip option in the App. They're just not going to do it, because they think it'll hurt profits. Sad but true. However, there is a workaround in the works, an App/Tablet combo called DriverTipper -- currently seeking funding on the crowdfunding site IndieGoGo. Scheduled to be out in a few weeks.


Just use Square for credit card tips.


----------



## wedeservetips

Using Square on your own phone is totally impractical, and no one does it. What are you going to do, verbally ask someone if they want to tip electronically? Then hand them your own phone? Awkward, and they could just take off with your phone. A dedicated & secure Tablet/App/Reader combo system, that sits right on the headrest in front of the pax, like DriverTipper, is the way to go. Plus, it has a "tip driver" button that the rider can see, so you don't need to verbally ask for it, or have some lame placard.


----------



## wedeservetips

DriverTipper is due to come out in a few weeks. It's on IndieGoGo. Just go to IndieGoGo and type in "DriverTipper". All-in-one solution to the tip issue.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

wedeservetips said:


> Using Square on your own phone is totally impractical, and no one does it. What are you going to do, verbally ask someone if they want to tip electronically? Then hand them your own phone? Awkward, and they could just take off with your phone. A dedicated & secure Tablet/App/Reader combo system, that sits right on the headrest in front of the pax, like DriverTipper, is the way to go. Plus, it has a "tip driver" button that the rider can see, so you don't need to verbally ask for it, or have some lame placard.


Yes, square is not perfect, but I have had people tip on it when they really wanted to and didn't have cash. As far as stealing the phone, seems like someone who would do that could steal the tablet just as easily.

I'm thinking about a sign with something about keeping it cashless, pointing out I have a square reader, or just putting in small print "Credit cards accepted" on the tips appreciated sign. Also was maybe going to post my paypal.me handle for those who want to do it after the fact.


----------



## wedeservetips

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes, square is not perfect, but I have had people tip on it when they really wanted to and didn't have cash. As far as stealing the phone, seems like someone who would do that could steal the tablet just as easily.
> 
> I'm thinking about a sign with something about keeping it cashless, pointing out I have a square reader, or just putting in small print "Credit cards accepted" on the tips appreciated sign. Also was maybe going to post my paypal.me handle for those who want to do it after the fact.


Sorry, that all sounds like a big hassle and totally awkward to me. And someone stealing or mishandling my $350 phone, with years of personal info on it, would be a disaster for me; while someone stealing or damaging an $80 tablet with NONE of my personal info on it would not be such a big deal.

I'll wait for the dedicated App/Tablet combination thing to come out in a few weeks or whatever. Let it take of everything.


----------



## CowboyMC

wedeservetips said:


> Using Square on your own phone is totally impractical, and no one does it. What are you going to do, verbally ask someone if they want to tip electronically? Then hand them your own phone? Awkward, and they could just take off with your phone. A dedicated & secure Tablet/App/Reader combo system, that sits right on the headrest in front of the pax, like DriverTipper, is the way to go. Plus, it has a "tip driver" button that the rider can see, so you don't need to verbally ask for it, or have some lame placard.


Square device cost me $0. I agree it's not the easiest thing to use. I don't ask someone to tip period. If they want to tip and don't have cash, then I offer it.


----------



## Lance Treq

Found a indiegogo account that supports the idea of making tips via a device in your rear seat. What do you guys think about that idea? WOuld it be beneficial


----------



## valor

The indiegogo for DriverTipper looks good, but I'm not really wanting to invest in them since we have Square already. I'm intrigued by the Square Offline mode because it means you don't have to have a SIM or wifi setup in the car. It still seems a little sketchy as a passenger, sliding a card on an off-branded tablet. But I'm not gonna put my primary iPad back there for someone to ruin.


----------



## CowboyMC

valor said:


> The indiegogo for DriverTipper looks good, but I'm not really wanting to invest in them since we have Square already. I'm intrigued by the Square Offline mode because it means you don't have to have a SIM or wifi setup in the car. It still seems a little sketchy as a passenger, sliding a card on an off-branded tablet. But I'm not gonna put my primary iPad back there for someone to ruin.


I slide the client's card.


----------



## valor

That makes sense. I just figured out that you can turn off the signature step with the Square app, for I think anything less than $25.


----------



## UberXterra

iumichael said:


> I think the general consensus is we cannot ask for/solicit tips from passengers. I don't see anything wrong with a sign posting some Uber educational information. UBER FAQ's "Q: Do UberX fares include a tip? A: Drivers receive 80% of the fare, but this is based on mileage and time charges. No gratuity is included in the fare." or "Q: How can I tip my UberX driver? A: Unfortunately there is no option to add a tip for your driver in the app when using UberX. Gratuities are not included in an UberX fare, but if you wish to tip your driver in cash, it is very much appreciated."
> 
> Might be wise to add in some other FAQ's so it's not all about tipping, but I see no harm in this approach.


What about a tip jar that simply says thanks for riding with me and don't mention the word tip..is this acceptable with Uber?


----------

